# Never Been Seen - cultural artifacts



## Edwardoka (19 Jan 2021)

The UK Science museum has a large catalogue of digitised cultural artifacts and someone has created a website that picks a random entry from the catalogue that has 0 views and shows it to you so that you can be one of the first people to see it.

https://thesciencemuseum.github.io/never-been-seen/index.html

Thus far most of the items I've seen have not been particularly interesting or that old (oldest: a limestone standardised weight from Carthage, most interesting, a 19th century figurine from West Congo) but still, it's fascinating and quite sad in a way to think that someone made these things and that virtually no-one outside the museum team has seen them.

Post anything interesting you find!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (19 Jan 2021)

Makes your eyes water!! Interesting post @Edwardoka , thankyou.

https://collection.sciencemuseumgroup.org.uk/objects/co174871/cautery-forceps-cautery-forceps


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Jan 2021)

The Myoma screw is a bit scary!


----------



## matticus (19 Jan 2021)

In my mind there is a link with the other intriguing/odd thread recently raised:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/what-do-all-these-people-have-in-common.271026/

:P


----------



## Hover Fly (13 Mar 2021)

https://collection.sciencemuseumgro...rochester-way-gelatin-silver-print-photograph


----------



## Julia9054 (13 Mar 2021)

Well clearly that's my evening sorted. Thank you!


----------



## Moon bunny (14 Mar 2021)

https://collection.sciencemuseumgroup.org.uk/objects/co137210


----------



## Edwardoka (14 Mar 2021)

Moon bunny said:


> https://collection.sciencemuseumgroup.org.uk/objects/co137210


Some things are best left never seen


----------



## Moon bunny (17 Mar 2021)

https://collection.sciencemuseumgro...ready-battery-lamp-from-viking-racing-bicycle


----------



## Moon bunny (17 Mar 2021)

https://collection.sciencemuseumgro...-reviving-canary-with-resuscitation-equipment


----------



## HMS_Dave (17 Mar 2021)

1981 Station Managers Skirt... Absolutely blooming typical...

https://collection.sciencemuseumgroup.org.uk/objects/co221194


----------



## Edwardoka (17 Mar 2021)

Moon bunny said:


> https://collection.sciencemuseumgro...-reviving-canary-with-resuscitation-equipment


The box for resuscitating canaries answers one question, and asks several more. Surely it's got to be a coal mining thing?


----------



## newfhouse (17 Mar 2021)

I don’t know exactly what it is, but any comput*o*r with Bakelite knobs and dials makes my heart beat a little faster.





https://collection.sciencemuseumgroup.org.uk/objects/co55787


----------



## Edwardoka (17 Mar 2021)

newfhouse said:


> I don’t know exactly what it is, but any comput*o*r with Bakelite knobs and dials makes my heart beat a little faster.
> View attachment 579092
> 
> https://collection.sciencemuseumgroup.org.uk/objects/co55787


It's fairly obvious what it is, the real question is why is it in a briefcase?

I have found other Librascope products, one of which was a device for calculating the trajectory for artillery barrages. Charming company. Now a subsidiary of Lockheed Martin


----------



## mistyoptic (17 Mar 2021)

https://collection.sciencemuseumgroup.org.uk/objects/co93338

Another one best not seen


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Mar 2021)

Fans of that sort of thing should get themselves along to London's Hunterian Museum.
The Wellcome Collection also has an array of implements.


----------



## Moon bunny (18 Mar 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> The box for resuscitating canaries answers one question, and asks several more. Surely it's got to be a coal mining thing?


Either that or a really crappy vet.


----------



## newfhouse (18 Mar 2021)

Moon bunny said:


> Either that or a really crappy vet.


Reminded me of this really crappy vet.

View: https://youtu.be/AJzL_wyMahU


----------



## matticus (18 Mar 2021)

newfhouse said:


> I* don’t know exactly what it i*s, but any comput*o*r with Bakelite knobs and dials makes my heart beat a little faster.
> View attachment 579092
> 
> https://collection.sciencemuseumgroup.org.uk/objects/co55787


It is quite clearly the briefcase of a travelling Bakelite Knobs And Dials salesman.


----------



## IaninSheffield (18 Mar 2021)

As someone with a passing interest in visualisations, my first attempt threw up this fascinating example of how 3D vis was done in the 1950s






Science Museum Group. Three-dimensional model of electricity consumption in Manchester. YINH090Science Museum Group Collection Online. Accessed March 18, 2021. https://collection.sciencemuseumgroup.org.uk/objects/co8418916/three-dimensional-model-of-electricity-consumption-in-manchester-chart-graphic-document.



This work is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution-NonCommercial-ShareAlike 4.0 International License.


----------



## Mr Celine (19 Mar 2021)

I wonder what the ointment is and where or to whom it's being introduced....


----------



## Mr Celine (19 Mar 2021)

Ideal photograph for Cycle Chat -


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> Ideal photograph for Cycle Chat -
> 
> 
> View attachment 579434


I've seen him before somewhere recently... 

Ah - road.cc's Dave!


----------



## Moon bunny (29 Dec 2021)

Form an orderly queue and promise not to get too excited:
https://collection.sciencemuseumgro...acket-of-craven-a-cigarettes-cigarette-packet


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Dec 2021)

Ouch.

https://collection.sciencemuseumgro...nd-with-proximal-curve-and-chequered-e-sounds


----------



## DCBassman (31 Dec 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> Ouch.
> 
> https://collection.sciencemuseumgro...nd-with-proximal-curve-and-chequered-e-sounds


----------



## Arrowfoot (31 Dec 2021)

*Rugine, steel and wood, early 18th century*


----------



## Moon bunny (1 Feb 2022)

Ok, so I cheated and used my insider information, but:
https://collection.sciencemuseumgroup.org.uk/objects/co8450432/carton-forladywet-condoms-carton


----------



## Moon bunny (1 Mar 2022)

We haven’t got round to photographing it yet, so you will have to imagine its full splendour:
https://collection.sciencemuseumgro...th-eastern-railway-presentation-box-packaging


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> We haven’t got round to photographing it yet, so you will have to imagine its full splendour:
> https://collection.sciencemuseumgro...th-eastern-railway-presentation-box-packaging


Where's the burger?
You can't just eat display items.


----------



## FishFright (1 Mar 2022)

This one caught my attention 
https://collection.sciencemuseumgroup.org.uk/objects/co422859







Small Pharma


----------



## Moon bunny (9 Mar 2022)

https://collection.sciencemuseumgro...n-form-of-tanuki-japanese-raccoon-dog-netsuke


----------



## Moon bunny (9 Jun 2022)

Recent news; 150,000 objects photographed, out of 7 million in the entire SMG collection.


----------



## wiggydiggy (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## DCBassman (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Jun 2022)

Hospital bed cycle

https://collection.sciencemuseumgroup.org.uk/objects/co498443/hospital-bed-cycle-bed-cycle


----------



## FrothNinja (9 Jun 2022)

I got a Tattooing instrument, combined spatula and probe, 1801 to 1930

https://collection.sciencemuseumgroup.org.uk/objects/co105664


----------



## DRM (9 Jun 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> https://collection.sciencemuseumgroup.org.uk/objects/co93338
> 
> Another one best not seen




https://collection.sciencemuseumgro...peculum-for-applying-leeches-vaginal-speculum
if you think that’s bad this is horrific


----------



## Moon bunny (28 Jun 2022)

https://collection.sciencemuseumgro...browns-prize-budgerigars-gelatin-silver-print
@Reynard


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> https://collection.sciencemuseumgro...browns-prize-budgerigars-gelatin-silver-print
> @Reynard



Someone's nicked my armchairs...  Belting pic, though. 

Oh yeah, and I went to Uni next to the Science Museum.


----------



## Moon bunny (30 Jun 2022)

When curators have off-days and just can’t be bothered:
https://collection.sciencemuseumgroup.org.uk/objects/co454299/piece-of-plastic-cats-eyes


----------



## Moon bunny (5 Dec 2022)

Another fo @Reynard :
https://collection.sciencemuseumgroup.org.uk/objects/co233667/national-cat-show-handbill


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> Another fo @Reynard :
> https://collection.sciencemuseumgroup.org.uk/objects/co233667/national-cat-show-handbill



The National Cat Club is pretty well much the oldest cat club in the world, founded by Louis Wain. The show used to be the biggest show in the UK, even more so than the Supreme, which is the cat equivalent of Crufts.

Now, sadly, it's much like any cat show right now, especially since its move to Brackley in recent years. I exhibited at the National in 2007, which was, I think, the last year it was held at Olympia.


----------

